# [Solved]Logical volume initialization slow during boot...

## andi456

Hi,

since a few days a usb3.0 drive with a logical volume partition on it has been taking ages to be initialized by the Logical Volume Manager. 

This is a snippet from /var/log/rc.log

```
* Setting up the Logical Volume Manager ...

  WARNING: Device /dev/sdd2 not initialized in udev database even after waiting 10000000 microseconds.

```

The last line is repeated at least one time sometimes three times. A week ago or so everything worked flawlessly. What could've gone wrong?

Kind regards,

AndreasLast edited by andi456 on Thu Jan 03, 2019 4:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

andi456,

Is lvmetad started?

Without that lvm will loot at every block device in /dev.

Has the drive spun up?

That can take 10 seconds.

----------

## andi456

Yes, lvmetad is started, but from time to time I also see this after the above mentioned messages:

```

  WARNING: lvmetad was updated by another command.

  WARNING: Not using lvmetad because cache update failed.

 
```

Update: Downgraded to the stable version of lvm2 and it worked like before. There seems to be an issue with version 2.02.183, which was reported on the arch linux bug tracker.

----------

## ipic

I know this is a solved thread - but I've been wrangling the same problem on this thread:  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1095144-highlight-.html

My experience suggests that the gentoo package sys-fs/lvm2-2.02.184-r3 solves the problem.

Just wondering if you have found the same thing?

----------

